# Germany 19-21



## A_Skywalker (Sep 16, 2008)

Bayer Leverkusen v Hannover 96

19/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (25) 
Bayern Munchen v Werder Bremen

20/09/2008 14:30 BST
  1.75 3.40 4.20 All Bets (24) 
Bielefeld v FC Koln

20/09/2008 14:30 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (24) 
Bor. Monchengladbach v Hertha Berlin

20/09/2008 14:30 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (24) 
Cottbus v Bochum

20/09/2008 14:30 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (23) 
Schalke 04 v Eintracht Frankfurt

20/09/2008 14:30 BST
  1.45 3.75 6.75 All Bets (20) 
Hoffenheim v Bor. Dortmund

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.45 3.25 2.60 All Bets (24) 
VfB Stuttgart v Karlsruhe

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (22) 
Wolfsburg v Hamburger SV

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (24)


----------

